# Anyone Crossing from Portsmouth in mid January?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are hoping to book, probably to Bilbao, and probably on 15th January, other factors permitting. Just wondered if anyone else has similar plans?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*yep*

were on the 15th of Jan sailing and hoping to sleep in the ferry terminal car park when we get there( thats if the van starts after an English winter in a field)


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That would be our plan too, it sounds feasible from other posts on here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*booked*

If you havent booked and want a 10% discount, please PM me.

TM


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Very generous offer teemyob. Looks as though it will save me about £40 .


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*pop over for a drink*

just us two for now it seems
pop over for a drink when you get settled
sue and andrew


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Very kind of you  . We haven't actually booked yet, but it's looking likely. In the process of letting our home for an extended trip, so will book asap.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

alphadee said:


> Very kind of you  . We haven't actually booked yet, but it's looking likely. In the process of letting our home for an extended trip, so will book asap.


Brittany Ferries now use dynamic pricing meaning the later you book the more expensive it becomes.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for that Mike48... do you know if there is a cut off date before the price goes up?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

alphadee said:


> Thanks for that Mike48... do you know if there is a cut off date before the price goes up?


Sorry but I don't know and I suspect nobody does. Speaking to last minute bookers a couple of weeks ago on the Santander ferry I discovered that they paid around £400 more than me for my early booking/trave lclub trip for an identical vehicle but lesser cabin.

If you PM me i can give you a discount code.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Yes, there are 5 motorhomes going from Portsmouth to Santander on the 10th January, that was until today, when Carefree rang to say we will be berthing at Bilbao instead, there are some probs at Santander, and we are all looking forward to getting away from this rain, we already have someone down there, he went down to Portugal 2 weeks ago, and there is plenty of sunshine and he is in his shorts, so bring it on


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

You are 5 days ahead of us then! Have a good trip.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Off to Bilbao on Jan15th as well and, following advice on this forum, will stay over in the car park at the port for the first night before heading off south. See you all on board - probably in the bar!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

See you there! Or in the ferry queue at Portsmouth...we are in the Frankia...  
We are staying at the terminal in Bilbao too. Brittany Ferries have confirmed it's ok.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy

We will be travelling over on the 10th as well. We are stopping off on the way down at the ACSI site at Cheltenham the night before.

See you at the ferry port.

Phil


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*great service from Brittany ferries*

Needed to change date of crossing so phoned up...told if i did it online before 6 days it was free but £15 by phone ( extra charge if its a more expensive crossing or cabin) and then £25 if i changed within 6 days ,regardless of whether i used online or phone . now id expected to be totally ******* by the company but was nicely surprised.....even by the guy on the phone with the outrageous Allo Allo accent who told me to hang up and save myself £15 by going online!!

Sue & Andrew now on Sunday 27th Jan afternoon crossing


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That's a shame andyandsue. Looks like it's just us and peterthe bruce then...

Enjoy your trip on 27th .


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well this will stir it up, we will see you all in southern Spain but a week later. we drive down to Almeria and take a week over it at a cost of £300. Always went on the pride of Bilbao but the prices now are just to much. as you still have 600 miles to do in Spain to get to Almeria. So from our house to Almeria 1350 miles at 27 to the gallon approx £300 plus crossing over the Chanel ( by tesco ) To go in January and return in may just under £1000 plus the 600 miles to Almeria then the return to Bilbao this is 1200 miles at 27 to the gallon £266. So thats £1266 by ferry or £600 by driving we make the trip down part of the overall trip stopping and looking at things. This would not suite all but for us it saves a lot of money.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Well we are in the queue, along with about 20 other motorhomes!And still they are pouring in!


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Alphadee. Sorry we didn't get to see you both on the ferry. Hope your exposed van didn't get too much salty spray! We parked next to your Frankia in Bilbao on that wet windy night on the docks car park. We left early and drove straight to Oliva with sun and 18C in the evening! Now in Isla Plana south of Cartagena. Windy still but sunny. We will eventually head for Portugal. Hope you have a lovely trip. It was good of you to put your MHF "monicker" on your windscreen at Portsmouth. Who knows; we may bump into you again on this trip!
Pete and Ilze


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Peterthebruce

Thanks for the post. Good to say hello, if only briefly.

We are now in Portugal just North of Castro Marim and eventually heading for the South Coast then turning West. Temp. here is in mid teens and very pleasant.

We will look out for you as we slowly trundle along.

Best wishes for an enjoyable trip.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to hear from you. Like you, no doubt, we are thanking our lucky stars that we escaped when we did! We are staying here south of Cartagena with some friends for a couple of weeks and then we will drift to Seville then Portugal to see some more friends at the end of Feb. It has been windy most days since we left Bilbao but warm in the sun. Any recommendations for campsites in Portugal would be welcome. We hope to go to Tavira as some people we met last year recommended it. If you find any good places on your way west let us know! Are you finding the language a problem? Enjoy your trundles! 8)


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*anyone on the portsmouth santander crossing 10th Feb?*

Finally ( after 4 changes) weve sorted ourselves out and were off!!!!
10th Feb crossing to santander

Anyone else on the boat?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

I priced one way for Sunday Feb 3rd back in November. It was £389 + Cabin.

Just checked now and to go tomorrow (Feb 3rd). The price is £419.

I guess availability has little to do with the Calculation as there are only tow cabin types left and they are no more expensive than they were back in November last year.

TM


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Alphadee
Just a footnote. Seems a long time ago when we saw you at Portsmouth in January. Hope your holiday turned out well, or possibly still is! We got back at the end of last week after nearly 8 weeks and are now shivering in the biting east wind. Unfortunately we suffered from the big wet and windy depression that swept over Portugal and Spain last week so that scuppered our plans to visit more inland places a bit. As it was we drove through the rain from Albufeira all the way to Santander and got an early ferry. Perhaps we'll catch you on the ferry another year!
Pete and Ilze


----------

